# Eating with a bit



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

So I remember always being told not to let a horse eat with a bit in his mouth. I never bothered to ask why tough. I always just accepted it. I just realized that I don't actually know why I was told that, or if it's even true. I tried to google it, and I had to luck. 


Anyone have any answers?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they can eat w/ a bit in their mouths but if you let them graze they get to where they try to yank the reigns out of your hands to graze whenever grass is near and they also get green slimy mouths and make for a dirty bit....


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, having a horse diving for grass while riding can be a struggle if you let their head get down..that neck is very strong.
Most folks just find it easier to train with the no grazing with a bit, but you can set other rules, as long as you are always consistant. On long rides, we allow our mares to graze when we dismount and they know that is the only time they are allowed to graze with the bit.
BTW, it does make the bit green and slimey, but they don't look any worse than drinking from muddy puddles ;-)


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

oh that makes sense. I figured that was part of it, but for some reason I thought it was bad for them. Well thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## HorseSpirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Most horses will snatch a bite of grass while riding through tall grass,lol! I try not to let them eat grass with a bit in,as it makes for a dirty bit and its' also harder for them to chew .The only time I have seen horses eat with a bit in is when they are greedy grain eaters.The bit will keep them from eating their grain too fast.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Good question. I always assumed it was to keep them from thinking grazing while in the bridle was ok.


----------

